# 29er tandem?



## bikertim (Nov 22, 2005)

What do people think about the possibility of a 29er tandem? Does anyone know if there are any out there, or is it even possible to build one? My wife and I have ridden 26" tandems and loved it - wouldn't do a road tandem. 

I'm just curious because it would really be versitile - run discs and you could swap out wheels - road ride? Sure, mount the road wheels. Off road, hell yah!, slap on the MTB wheels.

I'm curious to hear what other people think about it?


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Vicious has one...and it is $$$$.

Yeah, I think a 29er tandem would be great as well. I send Surly an e-mail once every few months asking for one.

One of these days...

LP


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Vicious Cycles makes one called the Jeepster. Spendy as all git out though. Just like any tandem i guess. So far as I know that's the only "production" model available. I seem to remember seeing a pic of one from the 24 hrs of snowshoe or something like that a few years back. 

I've talked to bob brown about a 29" tandem, and he's willing to build one. I've got a local builder near me that'd be willing to do it too.

I also agree that it would be one kickass fun and versitle bike!

Anyone have pics of a Jeepster they care to share?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It took awhile to build ours up and it definately is not a stock machine, but we are having a great time with it. Running Nano's at varying psi's seems to work well for both road types and some trail.

















Got a Hopey damper for it and am probably going to mount the rigid fork on it at the same time.


----------



## Teocalli (Mar 18, 2005)

Bigwheel, got any Big Rig pix?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I like this one!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Teocalli said:


> Bigwheel, got any Big Rig pix?


I lost a lot of files in a crash last year so I don't. But thanks for reminding us that Willits is back in the game and he is one of the few able to build using the Rick Jorgensen Up Tube design also. This shot was taken recently at the his new shop in Austin. He will do Big Rigs in Ti or Steel.


----------



## Teocalli (Mar 18, 2005)

Bigwheel said:


> I lost a lot of files in a crash last year so I don't.


That's what happens when you ride with your laptop  !


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Raleigh*

makes a pretty sweet flat bar road tandem with avid mechanicals and 700c wheels.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

HOw could I forget the Calfee!? Great looking bike for sure.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

If money were no object, I'd own a set of Calfee's already. A hardtail and a tandem. TOO COOL.
I've got many mates that fit the same size bike as myself, I'd order an XL/XL.


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*Recent Question*

After ogling a bunch of Ventana full suspension tandem pictures I sent Sherwood Gibson a question about doing one in 29" form. He replied saying that in his opinion, none of the current 29er suspension forks would really suit a tandem that's meant to be ridden hard off-road. You could damn near hear him snarling as he typed that!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Suspension Forks for a 29er tandem....*



Ricky J said:


> After ogling a bunch of Ventana full suspension tandem pictures I sent Sherwood Gibson a question about doing one in 29" form. He replied saying that in his opinion, none of the current 29er suspension forks would really suit a tandem that's meant to be ridden hard off-road. You could damn near hear him snarling as he typed that!


Yup, Ricky J, that is darned sure. I just got a Marzocchi 66 SL to put on my Ventana ECdM full suspension tandem. No White Bros, or Reba or such is going to work out for an average sized tandem team riding rugged terrain. Lightweight, fit tandem riders could maybe use a Lefty, or Maverick, or White Bros fork.... I think you can get Maverick DUCs re-tuned for tandem duty in 26" so probably 29" too. Still a pretty dainty fork. Off road tandems have really benefited from the boom of FR and Trailbike evolution (better brakes, suspension systems, tires, rims) of meaty components....


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I bet a retuned Maverick DUC would be a fantastic 29"er tandem fork. It's got all the right attributes, and seemed more than adequtely stiff on my all too brief ride last year. Granted that was on a 6 pack single, but still,..wonder if Sherwood has approached them about this? If he's grumbling, he may think its not up to the task.

Then again, do we REALLY need suspension?


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*The DUC*

Sherwood said Maverick do not endorse the DUC for tandem use and that folks who've tried 'em anyway, even lighter teams, found them very difficult to spring stiff enough to support the front end.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Suspension?*

"Then again, do we REALLY need suspension?"

Yes!

There are Maverick DUC forks ready for tandem use here:

http://www.mtbtandems.com/Forks.html

and with enough money, I'm sure you can get one travel limited for 29" wheels. I'm sticking with 26" wheels for my tandem needs. UST and the availability of meaty tires, and the strong 26" FR and DH level rims in 26" are a couple real good arguments for 26" offroad tandems. Especially on our local trails and my team's weight (well, MY weight).

Lordy do tandems put things through the ringer. Excellent traction with all that weight, so the front end under hard steep braking just gets clobbered. And climbing? Hubs and chains just get destroyed in short order.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

If the WB BW 1.3 can be hucked down 20ft drops, why not be ridden hard on a tandem?
Anyway, if you're serious, WB will work with you on a larger fork still.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*No need for a meatier 29er fork*



Cloxxki said:


> If the WB BW 1.3 can be hucked down 20ft drops, why not be ridden hard on a tandem?
> Anyway, if you're serious, WB will work with you on a larger fork still.


A talented rider (even at 185lbs) doing a big drop onto a nice transition has very little in common with the forces a tandem levels onto the front end of a tandem, even at walking speeds. Especially at walking speeds. Imagine 350lbs that pretty much can't endo riding down some steep and good traction slickrock, 8" front rotor getting all that heat and force as the rear wheel (5 feet behind the contact patch of the front wheel) is stuck to the trail's surface, then turn that fork a good 30 degrees off center to make a turn, apply a little more brake, eeeeeeak, folding that 29er rim over, just as the loose fitting tire is ripped from the bead....... I'll just stick with 26" wheels for my off road tandem riding!

Ripping around on rugged singletrack in steep terrain on a tandem is just beyond the design parameters of most ATB parts out there. The DH/FR development has really helped the very small niche of offroad tandems, and even that stuff is really not offroad tandem rated.

UST and availabilty of solid performing tires and rims in 26" (thanks to the DH/FR scene), coupled with the plethora of 26" FR/DH suspension forks makes the need for 29" wheeled tandem mute for the riding we do. I'm sure a person starting off from scratch for a Vicous, Calfee, Willits (or even a Ventana custom....) could make good use of a 29er/tandem specific fork outta White Brothers or Maverick.

I'd bet the typical 29er off road tandem buyer is more interested in a rigid fork and some Jones H bars.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"Ripping around on rugged singletrack in steep terrain on a tandem is just beyond the design parameters of most ATB parts out there." 

Not to mention the fact that only a very few people would even want to use a tandem in that manner.....

But for those that want to have a versatile tandem to do a bit of mild singletrack, double track, dirt roads and pave' then there are 29" goods that will see them through. I happen to know that from experience. We have never had an issue with the Reba on our tandem and the only reason I am switching over to the rigid is because I have one made for it (that I owned before the Reba was even in the radar) and want to check it out. 

While the Calfee bike is neat to look at I doubt that it would take much to get it flexing like crazy. Also I doubt the aforementioned Raleigh would fit a "tire". Selection of tandems that will actually fit a "tire" are slim, but for anyone that takes the time to get one in their stable, they wil not be dissapointed.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

sparrowThere are Maverick DUC forks ready for tandem use here:
[URL said:


> http://www.mtbtandems.com/Forks.html[/URL]


Heck, for $300 less than the Maverick I think I'd figure out how to make that Risse Trixxy fork work!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Indeed*

I'd imagine quite of few of the fine dual sprung tandems that Ventana sells see limited dirt road and path use. Not a flogging on trails. I've had some like new condition Cannondale, Specialized, Santana, etc off road tandems come through the shops where I've worked. Just evident that they are a $3k attempt to get the couple out riding together and it just never seems to do the trick. But certainly a properly built 29er (rigid or not) could and would be fun. Anyone going the route of a custom tandem likely is convinced of what they want.

No matter where a relationship is heading, a tandem will get it there faster. Don't think the wheel size is gonna matter one way or another.

A couple years ago at the Moab 24hr there was a rigid 29er Viscous Tandem racing the DuoPro category (of all things). Pete (?) and his stoker weren't taking it too seriously. One lap done with the Captain in a tux and stoker (a guy) in a wedding dress. Sillyness. They did fine.


----------



## mon t (Jan 19, 2004)

here is agood tandem story, i have a few . . . 

a few years ago i actually front-endo'd an ibis uptube tandem - going about 35 mph coming off a fire-road in the chequamegon 40. my wife was on the back, and she went up and over - flew thru the air just like you would imagine, and landed on her head 25 feet in front of me. i am a registered nurse, and i honestly thought she was dead, or paralysed. the bike cartwheeled off into the trees tearing off branches like an airborne threshing machine. all the single bike riders that were wheelsucking us pelted rocks and bodies into us both. gary crandals super-volunteers hauled the wife outta there duct taped to a backboard and had her in an ER inside 15 minutes. a few stiches to the face, and she was fine, altho i gotta say the old girl was never quite the same on the tandem. 

anyway, a 29er maybe wouldnta endo'd !!! who knew !! ?? !!

wes, cool-guy that he is, mysteriuosly produced a gen-u-ine WTB type II crown, and made us a new fork.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

mon t said:


> here is agood tandem story, i have a few . . .
> 
> a few years ago i actually front-endo'd an ibis uptube tandem - going about 35 mph coming off a fire-road in the chequamegon 40. my wife was on the back, and she went up and over - flew thru the air just like you would imagine, and landed on her head 25 feet in front of me. i am a registered nurse, and i honestly thought she was dead, or paralysed. the bike cartwheeled off into the trees tearing off branches like an airborne threshing machine. all the single bike riders that were wheelsucking us pelted rocks and bodies into us both. gary crandals super-volunteers hauled the wife outta there duct taped to a backboard and had her in an ER inside 15 minutes. a few stiches to the face, and she was fine, altho i gotta say the old girl was never quite the same on the tandem.
> 
> ...


OMG - that is the scariest bike related story that I have ever read.

Just out of curiosity, is your wife a good rider on her own? I would love for the wife and I to try a tandem on some fireroads and easy-ish trails around, but we have pretty different skill levels. I would hate to make the investment and then her only want to ride it to the store on Sunday afternoon. My wife likes the trails...just in small easy doses.

LP


----------



## mon t (Jan 19, 2004)

on her own she is a good rider. she likes the brakes more than me, but probably - as this story suggests - with good reason. tandems are actually very smooth off road, due to the long wheelbase, and lots of people will enjoy the ride more than you might think. 

which leads to another tandem story . . . . 

this also takes place in the cheq 40 race. we are barrelling along on a smooth and fast fir-road, with the usual gaggle of single bikers fighting for our wheel. it is a great day, and my wife is chattering away like she always does during bike races. this dude drifts up the side of the bike, and starts to ask questions about it, and how long we've been riding it, and so on. he kinda gets all googly eyed, and sorta romantikally and wistfully sez " man, you are so lucky . . . if i could only get my wife out here like this . . . . . . . . . . " 

i fix the guy with a steely gaze, and i say " you know what they say - be mighty f#cking careful what you ask for, buddy . . . . . . . . . . . . ..( you just might get it ) ( !!! ). 

slowly the hard cold light of reality intrudes into the romantik fantasy he is wallowing in, and he drifts back to where he came from. my wife laughs, and sez " you just saved that guy 4000 bux and a divorce, he owes us a beer !! " 



anyway it is true what they say, whichever direction your relationship is headed, a tandem will get it there faster, and racing one off-road will get it there today. good luck !!


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

mon t said:


> anyway it is true what they say, whichever direction your relationship is headed, a tandem will get it there faster, and racing one off-road will get it there today. good luck !!


Advice officially heeded...

Thanks,

LP


----------

